# Looking for baby/young rat in the Atlanta area



## 2acresofhappy (Oct 19, 2012)

New to the forum ~ Hello! ~ and I am looking for a baby or young rattie. My older two children had a combined six ratties a few years back (3 boys and 3 spayed girls), and my youngest (and most nurturing) child now wants one, too. I can't commit to that many again, of course, but I'm certainly willing to "co-parent" a rat with her although I promise that this little one will be very, very spoiled. If any has suggestions, please let me know. Thank you!


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

I have babies near Atlanta that will be ready in a few weeks!  You can look at them in the Caring for Accidental Litters sections under Rescue Rat Mom


----------

